# Army Undergarments



## Bomber (29 Jul 2005)

Please let me know what you think of the issue underwear, please don't vote if you have no experience with the stuff.   If you are going to vote, please give me some examples as well of pros and cons to the undies.


----------



## Andyboy (29 Jul 2005)

They make my bag sweaty.

Edited to add: Except for the neck I like the long undershirt, but the shorts and long underpants I don't like.


----------



## genesis98 (29 Jul 2005)

The shirt is bang on in my opinion. As for the boxer briefs, and long underwear I find if you fart in them once they are tarnished until the next laundry day.


----------



## buzgo (29 Jul 2005)

I only wear the stuff in uniform... the shorts are pretty good,  I like the fit and would buy a civilian version if available. I really don't like the 'new' t-shirts. I can't seem to find the right size, and I have like 2 of the older ones that I end up washing ALOT. The polypro long stuff is good, but I wish that there was a long sleeved t-shirt in addition to the zip neck.


----------



## honestyrules (29 Jul 2005)

The shorts make me sweat, so I wear them in garrison in the winter only.... ,but all that thermal gear is a lot more comfy than the old stuff IMHO.


----------



## mover1 (29 Jul 2005)

I like wearing the underwear in uniform and when I am jogging. My sac gets sweaty in them but they act like spandex. And I will wear them under my shorts till I get buff enough for the spandex. My only complaint about them is that there is no dink hole.


----------



## Ralph Wigum (29 Jul 2005)

i don't like wearing them because they are too loose and all the pairs i have are balled up and itch a lot and also after running around all day in them in the field i tend to get problems with chaffing


----------



## Sappo (29 Jul 2005)

its good stuff If you ask me... keeps your tackle in place and out of harms way...

havent had any problem with it being a pain, fits much like the boxer-briefs I wear civie side anyways


----------



## genesis98 (29 Jul 2005)

Sappo said:
			
		

> its good stuff If you ask me... keeps your tackle in place and out of harms way...



truer words have yet to be spoken, in my opinon they prevent chaffing on my inner thighs, But maybe that would also be caused by the healthy dosing of baby powder if give them aswell every morning.


----------



## kyleg (30 Jul 2005)

I wear them civvy or in uniform whenever i can (i.e. whenever i have a clean pair). They feel nice and soft against my more sensitive areas 

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## jswift872 (30 Jul 2005)

i wear them in uniform only, because I am a silk kinda guy myself.  ;D


----------



## davidk (30 Jul 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> I wear them civvy or in uniform whenever i can (i.e. whenever i have a clean pair). They feel nice and soft against my more sensitive areas



Damn straight. It was well worth it to go to the clothing store and beg for a few extra pairs to take on course this summer.


----------



## Sf2 (30 Jul 2005)

Two words - 

UNDER ARMOUR


----------



## Armymedic (30 Jul 2005)

short final said:
			
		

> Two words -
> 
> UNDER ARMOUR



two other words...

DARN EXPENSIVE.

oh and I got 2 other words...

FREE ISSUE.

 :

I understand we are talking about the CF issue green boxer short underwear? If so, then...

I find them really good up to about 24 hrs. By then they have stretched and lost the elasticity they had when fresh. If you can change them every day they work well...

Just like the issued cotton OD tshirt on that other thread...for the cost and its use its good. Theres better out there, but you don't need to wear the expensive ones all the time.


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Aug 2005)

I find the issue ones too warm... once you try Under Armour Boxerbriefs you'll never go back...

http://www.underarmour.com/ProductDetail.cfm?site_id=1&dept_id=1&coll_id=31&pf_id=0867


----------



## UberCree (31 Oct 2005)

Who makes our long johns and underwear anyway?

Shit I must be bored.


----------



## Daidalous (31 Oct 2005)

I wear them only when I am in uniform or when I do PT.    Makes sense in my mind to get wear and tear on my gear while I am on the dime.   After work and weekends I wear my own underware.

Someone told me today that it is not in the dress regs that you "have"to wear underware.    hmmm might explain why the Air force gets none


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Oct 2005)

As mentioned by others I find the issued boxers too hot and wear my own.  I do like the long john stuff though.  No complaints other then I'd like another set.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2005)

Daidalous said:
			
		

> Someone told me today that it is not in the dress regs that you "have"to wear underware.      hmmm might explain why the Air force gets none



Uhm...yes it is in the Dress Regs...and bras as well for us female types.   :-X


----------



## NATO Boy (1 Nov 2005)

I've seen a pair of the issued underwear used to cover a civi hydration pack!   :rofl: The sad part is it worked pretty well (with some safety pins...)

As far as field wear, nothing beats American Eagle boxers; they're light, breathable, and aren't ugly like the issued "passion-killers."


----------



## Bomber (1 Nov 2005)

Stanfields makes the undies, you can buy it at the outlet store for a really good price, Factory seconds of course, you can also get the heavier weight stuff, ours is mid wieght, and some light weight boxer shorts, which are surprisingly comfortable


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Nov 2005)

Just got a new cold weather undershirt and the tag says Coolmax by Dupont.


----------



## Bomber (1 Nov 2005)

Just like BASF "We don't make what you use, we make what you use better" Coolmax is a material made by dupont, sold to standfields to be made into shirts.


----------



## BKells (1 Nov 2005)

Issued army boxers are insulated. THey're long johns but not long. I wear them in the cold weather. The rest of the time it's Under Armour boxers.


----------



## combat_medic (1 Nov 2005)

From the female perspective: I abosultely love to issue boxer briefs. They fit well, are comfortable, and dry quickly when wet (particularly important here on the left coast). Under armour is also great but FRIGGIN EXPENSIVE. If I had to purchase them, I would buy the under armour, but the fact that the military ones are issued and free make them pretty fantastic, in my opinion. If I had enough of them, I would wear them all the time.


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

all in all, I love the long underwear.... gotta fight my wife for em at times cause she thinks they make great winter pyjamas.
Boxers are good - the current green cotton Tshirts are.... still in the bag. I used to be RQ so I have a decent inventory of the old VNeck variety of Tshirts and they are #1


----------



## Grunt (1 Nov 2005)

You guys got issued underwear? ;D

I prefer to go commando, especially in the spring/summer months, much cooler.

The poly-cotton OD shirt isnt that bad...I still like to wear it in garrison, for the field it gets ditched for under armour shirts though.

The thermal underwear work very well, for an issued piece of kit


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

Boxer fly was err.... removed when they made them "unisex".

1) guess the women were trying to pee through the fly and were making a mess of things OR
2) guess the woment were feeling a draft and complained.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Boxer fly was err.... removed when they made them "unisex".
> 
> 1) guess the women were trying to pee through the fly and were making a mess of things OR
> 2) guess the woment were feeling a draft and complained.


Does that mean we are all wearing "womens' clothing"?   ;D


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

hehe.....
are you wearing the cones of death?
(combat bra)


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> hehe.....
> are you wearing the cones of death?
> (combat bra)


Hey,   I'm not at that stage yet!    ;D


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

giggle!


----------



## combat_medic (1 Nov 2005)

Don't blame it all on the women. A thermal boxer brief would be pretty useless if it had a big friggin hold in the middle of it, don't you think?

Oh, and the combat bra program is dead. CF women can go out an buy their own bras and have the money reimbursed (up to $160/year... I think). Works much better than the CF trying to design a reasonable sports bra available in every possible size.


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

Ohhh.... I knew that
...just love the term "cones of death"


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2005)

Daidalous said:
			
		

> Someone told me today that it is not in the dress regs that you "have"to wear underware.      hmmm might explain why the Air force gets none



Here's the Dress Regs Ref:

A-AD-265-000/AG-001 Canadian Forces Dress Regulations
Chapter 2 (Policy & Appearance), Section 2 (Appearance), para 10 (page 2-2-6):

UNDERGARMENTS:

"10.        Undergarments, including a brassiere for female personnel, shall be worn under all orders of dress and shall be of an appropriate colour so as not to be visible through uniform items of clothing."

So I guess I'll have to e-mail this to a certain female Officer whom I've had the opprtunity to seeing wearing her black lacey bra under her light Blue DEU dress shirt...(on more than one occasion!!)

Very un-appropriate and scary!!   :brickwall:


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2005)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Don't blame it all on the women. A thermal boxer brief would be pretty useless if it had a big friggin hold in the middle of it, don't you think?


Absolutely...I speak from experience..not particularly the hole that was the problem...only that we ended up grabbing and shifting our crotches around as much as the men do (ie the close-up shot of the baseball player) due to all that bulky excess material that bunched up, which of course females have no use for  ;D



			
				combat_medic said:
			
		

> Oh, and the combat bra program is dead. CF women can go out an buy their own bras and have the money reimbursed (up to $160/year... I think). Works much better than the CF trying to design a reasonable sports bra available in every possible size.


Ah yes...the BTU claim process handled by Clothing Stores. My Cpl who does this is a male... He LOVES his job!!  ;D

We are actually trying to get the claims processed changed now. It would be a lot easier to just deposit $160 per year on every 01 Apr into a females pay account....bras now covered. No claims to submit...more user friendly. I hope it goes through.


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

Very un-appropriate and scary!!   

afraid to ask.....
what's scary; the officer or the bra?


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> all in all, I love the long underwear.... gotta fight my wife for em at times cause she thinks they make great winter pyjamas.


OMG Geo!! I wear mine as jammies too when my cows are in the wash!! Must be a chick thing!


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

more user friendly. I hope it goes through

Ahhh..... a user friendly bra!... my wife & I concurr


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Very un-appropriate and scary!!
> 
> afraid to ask.....
> what's scary; the officer or the bra?


Well, actually now that you make me think about it....they're both really really scary!! Let's just say she shouldn't a had to dress up last night!!  >


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> more user friendly. I hope it goes through
> 
> Ahhh..... a user friendly bra!... my wife & I concurr



Yeah...I should submit that to DMMD for the specs..."must be un-hookable using one hand only!!"


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

no, no.... two fingers: thumb and index....


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> no, no.... two fingers: thumb and index....



OK Seen!!

My submission then:

"In order to comply with CF specifications the garment approved for purchase must be detachable using only the thumb and index finger on one hand only, either left or right, by the undresser, in most cases, members of the opposite sex." 

There... How's that?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

You may want to specify that it must be able to be done (undone) by the thumb and index of either the right or left hand.  Got to take into account that we have left-hand firers in the service of our country (not everyone is right-handed).   ;D  Nor is the situation always conducive to the use of one or the other hand.


Are we up to twenty pages yet on this report?


----------



## Shadow Cat (1 Nov 2005)

Alright I am not a military member but I am married to one and I have to say that I love the green underwear.  They are so soft.  I love to touch them and have been known to occassionaly wear them to bed myself.  lol.


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may want to specify that it must be able to be done (undone) by the thumb and index of either the right or left hand.   Got to take into account that we have left-hand firers in the service of our country (not everyone is right-handed).     ;D   Nor is the situation always conducive to the use of one or the other hand.


BTU Purchase Specification Ammendment #2 to Ammendment 1:

"In order to comply with CF specifications the garment approved for purchase must be detachable using only the thumb and index finger on one hand only, either left or right, by the undresser, in most cases, members of the opposite sex." 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are we up to twenty pages yet on this report?


Working on it!!


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

Aaargh!!!

She's at it again.... raided my underwear drawer 

Hmmmm..... form fitting for sure. Yummmm


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Aaargh!!!
> She's at it again.... raided my underwear drawer
> Hmmmm..... form fitting for sure. Yummmm


Too much information!


----------



## Patten (17 Nov 2005)

My first post on the army forums.....is on underwear.


I like them. I am only in BMQ so I haven't had a lot of experience with them but what Experience i do have it good. Supportive. Keeps the equiptment safely stored in the correct appartments.


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2005)

Hey!! Guess what happened at work today...

Size X-Large Boxers just became "Ops Restricted use only" due to critical shortages!!

Unbelievable

An embarassed Sup Tech

Sorry ladies and gents, this is truly sad and someone is not on the ball somewhere.


----------



## geo (17 Nov 2005)

Critical shortages?
Maybe they can give the fella some $ and tell him to buy on the civy market.

It works for the women - why not for the guys?


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Critical shortages?
> Maybe they can give the fella some $ and tell him to buy on the civy market.
> 
> It works for the women - why not for the guys?



We only buy bras downtown. The girls get issued the boxers too!! Yep...I can see the headlines now...the Army is suffering critical shortages of size extra large underwear!! Oy yoi yoi!!!


----------



## Bomber (17 Nov 2005)

Threaten to re-issue the stuff that gets turned in.


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Threaten to re-issue the stuff that gets turned in.


YUCK!! I'd rather eat worms!!
+1 for you!! I lied Slim!!


----------



## BDTyre (18 Nov 2005)

I only have experience with the boxer briefs, as I was never issued anything else  :threat: (spare for the standard green Ts which I have no comment on either way).  

How do I feel about the boxer briefs?  To borrow from Wayne's World, "at first it's constrictive, but after a while it becomes a part of you."  Although, they are a little shorter than I'm used to and they lack a certain hole that makes using the facilities easier.

Also, the thing is great for wicking moisture.  Us males out their know the saying....  Well, these prevent any embrassing spots.  ;D


----------



## geo (18 Nov 2005)

Hehe... maybe we can the base tailor to stitch together a couple of mediums...

(thank god I don't need "XL")


----------



## Cpl4Life (19 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the link on the underarmour.  I only wear boxers and love the issued ones.  I use them for loungewear after work - just peel off the pants and I'm set all evening.  Unless some bothersome person comes knocking on the door.  The only time I forgot I didn't have pants on was when the girl guides came on their annual campaign.  Never answer the door in your boxers when there's a girlguide on the other side... it looks very bad.


----------



## R031button (19 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Hey!! Guess what happened at work today...
> 
> Size X-Large Boxers just became "Ops Restricted use only" due to critical shortages!!
> 
> ...



 Says something about the physical condition of our forces there eh?


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2005)

R031button said:
			
		

> Says something about the physical condition of our forces there eh?


No. Not really. We actually have contracted deliveries for the XL size in smaller numbers than the other sizes, so we actually get fewer delivered into the system in the first place. Size small just began coming back into stock after a 2 month hiatus, and it is by far the most popular size.


----------



## geo (20 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> No. Not really. We actually have contracted deliveries for the XL size in smaller numbers than the other sizes, so we actually get fewer delivered into the system in the first place. Size small just began coming back into stock after a 2 month hiatus, and it is by far the most popular size.


Whew!!!


----------



## Peace (20 Nov 2005)

i LOVE me gitch.  It is the best peice of kit that I own. and my gf likes the look too.  Infact im wearing them right now! :dontpanic:


----------



## geo (20 Nov 2005)

Too much info!


----------



## HADES 1962 (20 Nov 2005)

The new undergarments we are now issued are a far cry better than what  we did get.
I just found out  Last week being on a airbase and not allowed to wear the zip top because i wear blue , is kinda stupid, it was issued when i wore green.


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2005)

HADES 1962 said:
			
		

> The new undergarments we are now issued are a far cry better than what   we did get.
> I just found out   Last week being on a airbase and not allowed to wear the zip top because i wear blue , is kinda stupid, it was issued when i wore green.


Well, like the AF paid for the cadpat raingear so only they get issued it. The Army pays for the zip-top, so only they (or other DEU employed in support of Land Ops) get it. 
Besides it's not anti-static for you blue guys. The CEMS project is in the process of developing an anti-static version for Air Force personnel.


----------



## qjdb (21 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> No. Not really. We actually have contracted deliveries for the XL size in smaller numbers than the other sizes, so we actually get fewer delivered into the system in the first place. Size small just began coming back into stock after a 2 month hiatus, and it is by far the most popular size.



HaHa, I would think that being a Small in 'that' area would be more embarrassing than being an Extra Large.

  ;D

Quentin


----------



## armyvern (21 Nov 2005)

qjdb said:
			
		

> HaHa, I would think that being a Small in 'that' area would be more embarrassing than being an Extra Large.
> ;D
> Quentin


If I were a man I'd take that as an insult  ;D
But I am not, thanks for calling me skinny!!  :-*


----------



## onewingwonder (28 Nov 2005)

Having not been in the CF since the days of white boxers, I can't comment on the new stuff. However, I will emphatically state that the "fly" in any piece of underwear is more of a pain, literally, than its worth. Nothing worse than having your danglies get stuck! :crybaby:

I must admit though, that the site of a woman in green longjohns and grey wool socks still gets my pulse rate up. In a good way, that is. :-*


----------



## Arctic Acorn (2 Dec 2005)

I don't mind the stuff, and I think it is a step in the right direction...or at least miles better than the old cotton stuff. I do lament the lack of tall sizes, though. Thanks to my chimpanzee arms the sleeves on the size that best fits me only goes as far my my mid-forearm. 

I know this has been covered in another thread, but I would -really- like to see a nice summer-weight combat t-shirt with wicking material.


----------



## GDawg (5 Dec 2005)

The army underwear is pretty good. I prefer my fancy underpants from MEC when I actually have to leave the office and do something physical...

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442617587&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302699185&bmUID=1133767805126

Its a bit pricey but its very comfortable and great for PT.


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I like the issue stuff for cooler weather, but after wearing the issue stuff all summer, every day, they lost the elasticity they once had and are way to warm.


So take them to clothing and exchange them for new ones. That'll fix the elasticity issue, and it's winter now...they're supposed to be warm


----------



## geo (6 Dec 2005)

Hmmm.... guessing ehre that you are a reservist.
if you are / were an OR and have not quit.... then you continue to be entitled to the kit. 
If you still have all your kit (not forced to turn it in) then you continue to be entitled to the kit. 
If you haven't signed off on a long term leave that your HQ has published - then you continue to be entitled to the kit.


----------



## geo (6 Dec 2005)

well.... you're correct about your entitlement having been "edited" down
don't worry about vern taking your underwear away - but won't give you the new stuff till such time as they have disposed of all existing stocks of the old stuff...


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I can't since I'm no longer entitled to have them. I used to when I was in the reserves but now that I am an officer cadet I'm technically not allowed to have them.


Not quite. And I quote direct from the Scale of Entitlement:
"Issue to Army DEU recruits upon sucessful completion of BMQ for NCMs and upon successful completion of the Initial Assesment Period (IAP) and Basic Officer Training Period (BOTP) for Officers."


			
				2332Piper said:
			
		

> Same goes for the sock system (I lost a pair of liner socks but I can't go in to buy a new pair).


My same quote as above. No technically, you can not buy any item of operational/field kit. You could with the old boxers etc as they were not exchangeable, but now that they are...no 'buying' allowed. The only items 'authorized' for purchase are permanently issued DEU items....and that's changing effective 01 Jan 2006 when Clothing Stores will no longer be able to operate any 'cash sales' functions IAW new NDHQ policy. Technically, the only way to obtain op/field kit and pay for it (soon only via Adm deductions via pay office) is when a Stores Loss Report/MLR has been filled out and you have accepted financial responsibility for the loss.


			
				2332Piper said:
			
		

> At least thats what I was told. Right or wrong?


Somewhat


			
				2332Piper said:
			
		

> Besides, I'm not wearing a uniform until the summer so its really a moot point, I won't be wearing them in winter for a while.


But you may catch a chill!!  ;D

Needless, I have e-mailed you a copy of the scale of entitlement...see the 2nd column (item #), scroll to item # 026 which is the underwear and read the remarks. Do you qualify?


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> well.... you're correct about your entitlement having been "edited" down
> don't worry about vern taking your underwear away - but won't give you the new stuff till such time as they have disposed of all existing stocks of the old stuff...


Egads Geo...give me some credit!! I'm not gonna take his roo's away!!

2332Piper, upon release/roll-over, you are entitled to retain your underwear/socks etc as they are next-to-skin items. Thus you are entitled to continue wearing them. You would have lost your entitlement to the gortex etc as it is not a 'reatainable' item, but the exact same quote I gave below is also the quote which follows the 'gortex jacket/pants' entitlement on the Scales (of which you now have a copy in your inbox). Therefore, if you are an Officer who has successfully completed your IAP and BOTP and you wear Land DEU...you are indeed entitled to the 'Gucci' kit.


----------



## McInnes (7 Dec 2005)

OCdts at RMC are not entitled to all of the gucci kit until after phase II army trg. Apparently this was the school commandants decisions as too much kit was being lost. This coming from the two individuals working at clothing stores who I spoke with.


----------



## chrisf (7 Dec 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> The only items 'authorized' for purchase are permanently issued DEU items....and that's changing effective 01 Jan 2006 when Clothing Stores will no longer be able to operate any 'cash sales' functions IAW new NDHQ policy.



What about stuff like t-shirts, towels, etc? That stuff was available under cash sales, but isn't available under logistiks-unicorp, also need a lost stores report?


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> What about stuff like t-shirts, towels, etc? That stuff was available under cash sales, but isn't available under logistiks-unicorp, also need a lost stores report?


T-shirts are the same as socks...now exchangeable therefore not 'purchaseable'

To my knowledge, it has never been allowable to buy towels via cash sales. They weren't an authorized 'saleable item' on the old system either. Extras were issued to members when deploying as part of top-up therefore purchase not necessary.

Authorized 'saleable' operational kit items under the old system were:
socks (now exchangeable),
boxers (now exchangeable),
t-shirts (now exchangeable), and
handkerchiefs (now obsolete).

Logistic-Unicorp is authorized to sells "permanent dress uniforms items" for exchange purposes. The initial issue of these items is still done by Clothing Stores upon one's enrollment in the CF, thereafter exchanges and purchases of these items is done by each individual using their Logistik account.

All other kit is considered operational kit and is handled by Clothing Stores. So, if it isn't part of your DEU...you come to Clothing Stores. DEU badges, buttons however are now exchangeable, so you just bring your old collar dogs etc into clothing and exchange them for new ones.


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Dec 2005)

what if i want extra boxers?? am i screwed?


----------



## geo (7 Dec 2005)

they issue you 5 (or 8 for deployment top up)
thereafter.... change em and wash em 
when worn out - exchange em :|


----------

